# 1 X 12 X 12 Cedar Boards



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Where can I buy a couple of these to make some Wood Duck Boxes for the Lake.
One board will make one box according to the instructions I found.
Thanks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check with Clarks or Houston Hardwood. McCoys may have them or your local lumber yard.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try McCauley lumber on aldine bender / 525 just west of hardy toll rd.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

place called lucas in willis, on fm830, about 4 miles west of 45, will do custom cutting for you.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Believe it or not Loweâ€™s in Pearland carries 1â€ x 12â€ x 12â€ and 2â€ x 12â€ x 12â€ Western Red Cedar. You may have to pick through it but there are good boards to be had


----------

